# sick white ring neck dove



## coodove (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a male dove 3 years old. I noticed the past few days his stools are bright green and a bit runny and I see what looks like thrown up seeds on the bottom of his cage. I did change his seed diet to Hartz Mountain Finch seeds and my other male white dove seems to be fine with it.

Any solutions or help? Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

coodove said:


> I have a male dove 3 years old. I noticed the past few days his stools are bright green and a bit runny and I see what looks like thrown up seeds on the bottom of his cage. I did change his seed diet to Hartz Mountain Finch seeds and my other male white dove seems to be fine with it.
> 
> Any solutions or help? Thanks.


options are to take a fecal sample to the vet to have it checked for bacteria ratio bad vs good. and get him an exam.

I think the kaytee supreme dove mix is better, (I feed harrison's but that is just my choice and give black oil sunflowers and somtimes millet mix as treat).i bought the supreme at petco in the wildbird section. I think they need a variety of seeds and lugumes to chose from.

you can add organic apple cider vinegar to the water, 1 tablsp per gallon, for a week and see if that improves things, it is good for digestion and makes a good environment for good bac to flourish. I use braggs.

here is what the food looks like.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How bright is the green? Are the urates white or are they kind of a bluegreen (near lime-colored), too? That would imply an infection that would need to be dealt with quickly.

Pidgey


----------



## coodove (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for your response! Casper is back to normal and doing well. We don't have an avian doctor in our area so no help there. I think it must've been the change in his seeds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like it was the change in diet, I'm glad Casper's poops are back to normal. Did you change him back to the dove diet?


----------

